# New Lens on December 6, 2011? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 27, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7946" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7946"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Lens(es)?</strong>

Are we getting a goodie before Christmas?
<p>Received an email today saying Canon may announce a new lens on or around December 6, 2011.</p>
<p>This could just be in retaliation of the <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/11/25/nikon-sb-910-and-a-new-lens-to-be-announced-on-november-30th-2011.aspx/">suspected Nikon announcements</a> on November 30, 2011. No mention of what lens, which lowers the possibility in my eyes.</p>
<p>I can only think of one time a lens was announced and I had heard absolutely nothing about it, and that was the 55-250 II.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## distant.star (Nov 28, 2011)

Seems like it may not be the best day for a surprise from Japan.


----------



## branden (Nov 28, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Seems like it may not be the best day for a surprise from Japan.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 28, 2011)

200-400 please ???


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 28, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Seems like it may not be the best day for a surprise from Japan.



Best post I've seen in awhile. As long as it doesn't look like the Sigma 200-500/2.8 I will be somewhat comfortable.


----------



## Flake (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't really matter what they announce it'll either be something most us don't want, or lack the feature we expect, but one thing we can be certain of, it will push price massively in the wrong direction. I don't know where Canons marketing departments minds are, but they seem to think that equipment price increases of up to 100% can just be lost in the accounts. Clients are prepared to pay less, and equipment is costing more, not hard to guess who's getting sqeezed! In my opinion Canon are living in an unrealistic bubble, trying to make up profits lost to shrinking sales, by charging more for kit, but the new stuff by and large isn't that much better to justify it.


----------



## EELinneman (Nov 28, 2011)

It will be the new 24-70 IS. Bet the house on it. Want to know why???? Because I just ordered the original from B&H. Grrrrrr And, that means it will be a superb, transformative lens that will instantly drop the value of the one that I will have had for a week by a significant amount. LOL


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> It will be the new 24-70 IS. Bet the house on it. Want to know why???? Because I just ordered the original from B&H. Grrrrrr And, that means it will be a superb, transformative lens that will instantly drop the value of the one that I will have had for a week by a significant amount. LOL


 LOL I hate to say it but i do hope you're correct so i can get the new one


----------



## LeGrandLife (Nov 29, 2011)

I just ordered one and it should arrive on Wednesday. I wonder if I should leave it in the box and see if anything is announced on Dec. 6th - just in case I need to return it. ;D


----------



## emilio roe serquiÃ±a gapit (Nov 29, 2011)

will it be an upgrade of the ef-s 55-250mm IS? i read in one of the brochures given by canon philippines (last quarter of 2011) about the latest upgrade for the 55-250mm, it now includes a USM. it sells for about $380.00 US. however, i still have to personally check the veracity of it with canon philippines.

if it is true, i plan to retire my 55-250mm IS. an obvious liking for the said lens is its true "4 stops" capability.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's a rumour - even though i hope Canon does actually release a new lens


----------



## tron (Nov 29, 2011)

They should announce a lens so that 1Dx will not feel lonely or... bored


----------



## tron (Nov 29, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> It will be the new 24-70 IS. Bet the house on it. Want to know why???? Because I just ordered the original from B&H. Grrrrrr And, that means it will be a superb, transformative lens that will instantly drop the value of the one that I will have had for a week by a significant amount. LOL



I understand. A few hours after ordering my 100-400mm I read rumors about a new one...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2011)

emilio roe serquiÃ±a gapit said:


> will it be an upgrade of the ef-s 55-250mm IS? i read in one of the brochures given by canon philippines (last quarter of 2011) about the latest upgrade for the 55-250mm, it now includes a USM.



No, there is already an EF-S 55-250mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II. It does not include USM, nor is it likely to at that price point. It's a consumer lens, and the only changes were cosmetic ones that decrease the production costs, and new algorightms for panning loaded into the AF chip.


----------



## EELinneman (Nov 29, 2011)

LeGrandLife said:


> I just ordered one and it should arrive on Wednesday. I wonder if I should leave it in the box and see if anything is announced on Dec. 6th - just in case I need to return it. ;D



Ah, the question: do I use it or sit on it. I'm guessing that you, like I did, ordered one from B&H when it was $200 off. You can bet that the new one, if that is it, will be more expensive. So, use what you bought and be happy or spend to upgrade a lens you didn't even use. I guess this beats the old days when there weren't these significant updates in short order - yes I know the design on the 24-70 is old - but honestly, we live in the golden age of photography.

Personally, mine arrives Friday. I'll double check it's physical condition of the box and wait a few days until the 6th when this announcement may or may not happen, then make the call. Grrr.


----------



## hambergler (Nov 30, 2011)

24-70 F2.8 IS or 14-24 F2.8 would make my day


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2011)

the other thing is even if they announce a new lens when will the lens actually be available they already announced delays to the previously announced long lenses...


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 30, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> the other thing is even if they announce a new lens when will the lens actually be available they already announced delays to the previously announced long lenses...



Maybe it's a pancake lens or something similar with only 5 elements that they can produce quickly and cheaply, just so they can say, "Hey, look, we don't delay *every* lens, just the ones you actually want"


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 30, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > the other thing is even if they announce a new lens when will the lens actually be available they already announced delays to the previously announced long lenses...
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Isaac (Dec 1, 2011)

Hopefully 24-70 F2.8 IS


----------



## ecka (Dec 1, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> It will be the new 24-70 IS. Bet the house on it. Want to know why???? Because I just ordered the original from B&H. Grrrrrr And, that means it will be a superb, transformative lens that will instantly drop the value of the one that I will have had for a week by a significant amount. LOL


It could be a new EF-S standard prime lens as well, because I've just switched to FF ;D ... like fast 28mm


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 2, 2011)

I would be awesome if it was the 24-70 f/2.8 IS!


----------



## EELinneman (Dec 2, 2011)

ecka,

If it is the fast efs lens, I'll buy you the first round. We just need to find a bar close by one of us!


----------



## JR (Dec 3, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Hopefully 24-70 F2.8 IS



+1, this would make a killer video lens!


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 4, 2011)

a 12mm-600mm f1.2 IS Macro L series lens with built in gyro and tripod and automatically packs itself up and cleans itself... oh and transforms into a coffee machine.

I'll bet my house on it


----------



## ecka (Dec 4, 2011)

EELinneman said:


> ecka,
> 
> If it is the fast efs lens, I'll buy you the first round. We just need to find a bar close by one of us!


We'll see ...  , only 2 days left.


----------



## pwp (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG this is today....6 December
So where's my 24-70 f/2.8 MkII? 
Gimme!

Wouldn't that be a welcome Christmas present?

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah announce it already!


----------



## photophreek (Dec 6, 2011)

If the fabled December 6th lens was a reality, we would have heard by now and the CR guy would have told us about a press conference to announce "the lens" by now (probably the weekend b/4). Looks like no lens announcement. I hope nobody sold their 24-70 (or whatever) in anticipation of getting whatever.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 6, 2011)

well it's 10:48 in Australia (the parts that matter, anyway), and there's nothing on any of the english-language sites in this half of the world (.au, .sg, .hk, .nz) as of yet. Might happen later, but i'm still calling cr0


----------



## JR (Dec 6, 2011)

photophreek said:


> If the fabled December 6th lens was a reality, we would have heard by now and the CR guy would have told us about a press conference to announce "the lens" by now (probably the weekend b/4). Looks like no lens announcement. I hope nobody sold their 24-70 (or whatever) in anticipation of getting whatever.



+1

I think there will be no announcement tomorrow as we would have eard something else by now. Remember in the original post Graig had eluded to a responce by Canon to the potential Nov 30th announcement date from Nikon. Since Nikon only announced a new flash on Nov 30th and not the D800, I think they will wait until CES in January for any lens announcement. 

The current rebate structure should be enought to keep lens sales strong until Xmas! At least they are working for me


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 6, 2011)

pwp said:


> OMG this is today....6 December
> So where's my 24-70 f/2.8 MkII?
> Gimme!
> 
> ...



It's *December 5th* today............


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 6, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > OMG this is today....6 December
> ...



Only because you yanks are a day behind the rest of the world.
It's been december 6 for 12 hours here already...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

I never believed there was anything coming December 6, I made a judgement call just in case it showed up on other sites.

I tried to word it as such. Though, the day isn't over yet.

I don't think anything is coming today/tomorrow.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 6, 2011)

With the number of lenses they have on rebate, I don't see much sense in announcing a new lens when you're apparently trying to majorly increase sales on your current ones. 

I agree with all who have said CES.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 6, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



What! You mean the world doesn't revolve around us?


----------



## mjbehnke (Dec 6, 2011)

unfocused said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



I still have an hour and a half to go :-[


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2011)

Seriously, did anyone expect a new lens announcement/ They have not been able to get production of previously announced lenses goiing.

The post was a CR1, which means that it might be fun to discuss, but its not a prediction.


----------



## RonQ (Dec 6, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7946\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7946\"></a></div>
> <p><strong>New Lens(es)?</strong>
> 
> Are we getting a goodie before Christmas?
> ...


Well, December 6th here on the West Coast and nothing from Canon.......


----------

